# Bohemian Hard Wood tube blocks for sale!



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I have tube blocks back in stock.

If you are not familiar with these the set consists of five blocks. They
are made of hard Maple and finely sanded and oiled for long life.

The set has a 1'',1.125'',1.250'' and 1.375''. In addition there is an
adjustable block. This device allows you to easily hold seat stays and
chainstays and other smaller tapered tubes without damage. It is the best
part of the whole kit.

For all the aspiring new builders the primary tools of our trade is a vice, tube blocks and files. They don't get better than this.

I have sold over 100 sets of these and people have been really happy with
them.

The cost is 100 dollars for the basic set and 120 dollars for an additional
1.5 block included. Shipping is included to all domestic locals in the
price.

I never order too many up front as not to make my poor woodworker friend go
insane with drilling holes. Don't hesitate to order, they typically sell
out pretty quickly.

Website for ordering:

https://www.bohemianbicycles.com/tchotchke.html

*"Dave Bohm gives good WOOD!"
*
Dave Bohm
Bohemian Bicycles
https://www.bohemianbicycles.com


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

These blocks are wicked awesome and are worth every cent.

-Joel


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

wow. very pretty!

What are the advantages or disadvantages of wood blocks versus metal blocks (ex: aluminum)? And would it be ok for people to further modify these blocks after purchase? For example, I would like to drill and tap some screws on the sides of the holes to have something to hold the blocks together. Just wondering if that is ok.


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

Both aluminum and wood work very well so it is a bit of a toss up.

For me though wood blocks for working at the bench are best. Wood grips well (I don't have a better way to say it) and it gives you a lot of feel for how much pressure you are putting on the tube. A little like setting a park stand so you can still move your frame but it will stay put where you want it.

As far as a leather or some other sort of hinge. I totally recommend it! I like to find the gaudiest 1970's leather belt at the goodwill. Cut it up and use 4 self drilling screws to secure. Disco blocks for me.

These of made of the finest hard maple we can find. No knots or imperfections. Actually in Arizona find wood like this takes a while to source. But it is very hard, much more so than pine or poplar and will last a very long time. Guaranteed.

Hope that helps.

Dave Bohm
Bohemian Bicycles
http://www.bohemianbicycles.com


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

dbohemian said:


> Both aluminum and wood work very well so it is a bit of a toss up.
> 
> For me though wood blocks for working at the bench are best. Wood grips well (I don't have a better way to say it) and it gives you a lot of feel for how much pressure you are putting on the tube. A little like setting a park stand so you can still move your frame but it will stay put where you want it.
> 
> ...


I don't even have any torch equipment at the moment, but these blocks are definitely high up on my list when I get started. They are so beautiful. Thanks for the leather belt tip. That would make for an interesting conversation starter!

PS- your website rocks! I love all those brazing pics. What great detail!


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

Bump! 

I am momentarily stocked up on blocks so if you were thinkin about them now would be a great time.

Walt, I saw in some pictures some blocks of yours that have lived a hard life. Like a fine steed, maybe they should be put to pasture :thumbsup: 

All the best,

Dave Bohm
Bohemian Bicycles


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

I have some spare adjustable blocks that I would like to sell.

You can find them at this page.

http://www.bohemianbicycles.com/tchotchke.html

Really super handy for holding tapered or odd shaped tubes such as seat-chainstays and fork blades.

Even if you have a nice set of blocks, this particular one will make your life easier.

All the best,

Dave

P.S. I also have full sets at this time too. Just two left.


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

Bump....

Just got in a new stock of frame tubing blocks. If any of you need some just drop me a note.

Pictures here:


__
https://flic.kr/p/161673579

beautifully made, hardwood maple and sealed. Will last a long, long time.

$100.00 which includes shipping and 120.00 if you want an additional 1.5'' block.

Thanks!

Dave B


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

BUMP!

I just got restocked after being out for sometime. This might be the last run of 2010 so get em while they are hot!

Read previous posts for description 

And remember....Dave Bohm gives good wood!


----------



## blackgt (May 27, 2010)

I just received mine in the mail, they look great!

Also, I'm sure there is some extra functionality that I have not figured out - why does the adjustable block have a curved outer surface on one side?

thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

that way it can pivot to take up the taper in tapered tubing like chainstays and seatstays. Put a fork blade or something in it and then clamp in your vise and you will see right away.

DAve Bohm


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Just got restocked....Got 5 sets of the famous wood blocks. 

$100 for the standard set which includes 1-1.125-1.250-1.375 and the cool adjustable block for seat and chainstays. 1.5'' block included for an extra 20.

Shipping is included in the price.

Bohemian Bicycles

Thanks!

Dave Bohm gives good Wood!!


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Sweet, ordered. No more Harbor Freight vise guard / tube clamp things....... Now to find some better files.


----------

